# FS: Fresh water collection!!



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

I am thinning out my tank and and have a few fish for sale...

1- albino bristle knose pleco about 5"+ asking 15$

2 - Amazon leaf fish about 3-4" paid 30$ each on sale will take 40$ for both

Pics to come soon or just ask!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish i could take the leaf fish, i have always wanted one


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

List has been updated!!


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

2 small Loaches on hold!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the vid says private...any pix of the leaf fish? Are they leaf fish as in: 
*1) *https://www.google.ca/search?q=amaz...3lAqWZiALOlYDgBw&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=800&bih=478
or* 2) *https://www.google.ca/search?q=amaz...338,d.cGE&fp=cedc14dff4d447f6&biw=800&bih=478
I only ask as sometimes they are confused with each other


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

The loaches are no longer on hold!!


----------



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

I've 240g tank with 6 balas. I can take your 5 balas if you can sell them for $40. Tnx! Joe. 604-721-9789


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

video is private I also have this problem


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

to make the vid public, here are the instructions:

1) Log into your Youtube acct.
2) Go to you "Video Manager" and locate the vid you want to make public
3) click the arrow next to the "edit" box on the vid you want to make public. It will drop down a menu as below:









xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx








xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

4) scroll down to "Privacy settings", click the box for the drop down menu, select "Public" (as shown below), save your changes and your good to go










xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

Bump bump bump....


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

is the arow still good?


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep!! As you seen I was "slightly" over stocked and it time to thin out my tank. I have a better video I will post soon.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

I thought once u thinned out your tank you were gonna buy my frt , at least that's what you said in messages and texts ?



indodat said:


> Yep!! As you seen I was "slightly" over stocked and it time to thin out my tank. I have a better video I will post soon.


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

Tbar sevrum (?) not sure of that's correct spelling IS NOW FREE!!


----------

